# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Recessive Morphs >  Caramel Albino

## JLC

This rich, caramel colored animal with lavender undertones and dark red eyes was first produced by NERD in 1996.  It has also been called Xanthic and Xantic Ablino.  The term "xanthic" means "with yellow" and is the opposite of axanthic.   This morph is also sometimes referred to as T+ Albino.  The T+ stands for "tyrosinase positive" meaning the animal has a specific enzyme that allows it to produce some pigments, as opposed to the typical albino that can produce none.  (The common albino is sometimes called T- Albino.)   Careful attention to bloodlines is important when breeding Caramels because of a tendency to produce "kinked" offspring.  The risk of kinked spines can be minimized with selective breeding of healthy animals with unkinked ancestors and an avoidance of inbreeding. 



jsmorphs2 - Jess DeMarco


muddoc - Tim Bailey


muddoc - Tim Bailey


With a normal - muddoc - Tim Bailey


Hatchlings with a normal sibling - muddoc - Tim Bailey


muddoc - Tim Bailey


python_addict


JimmyLindberg

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
Bailey & Bailey Reptiles

All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

angeluscorpion (09-06-2012),sp0420 (07-19-2020)

----------

